# Check-Mate bows yeah or nay?



## Errol471 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi all I am seriously thinking about buying a Check-Mate bow. I like the looks of the Sabre model. Does any body have anything to say good or bad about Check-Mate before I place an order.

The specs of the Sabre that I am considering or 66" and 50 or 55# @ 30"

thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Great Bow Eh*

Have owned 4 checkmates hunter td 11 and a crusader longbow which I still own and shoot as my shooter in longbow class . Can`t say enough about these bows . You won`t be sorry if you buy one. Just a thought if this is your first recurve poundage might be a bit high . I`m sure you`ll hear this from others as well. just a thought.


----------



## Errol471 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey CLASSICHUNTER thanks for the concern about the weight but I own several Recurves (weight range from 30lb to 73lb) just not a Check-mate yet.


----------



## G.Watkins (Apr 27, 2005)

I owned a Hunter for a couple of years, I regret trading it.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

I have a Take Down Sabre, 68" 47 pounds. I use it to shoot 3D. A show stopper to look at and a dream to shoot.


----------



## Jakes Cronje (Jun 26, 2005)

I have seven bows at the moment, only two aren't Chek-Mates, and one of those is for sale.

Nuff said?

Oh, by the way, I'm ordering a Crusader for my birthday.

CM represents fantastic value, and you get a custom bow for less than most factory bows.

And if you don't like your CM you'll be able to sell it for pretty much what you paid for it.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

Errol471,
Welcome to Archery Talk! :welcome:

I've never owned a Checkmate, but I've shot one or two. 

A couple of my friends have them and I've seen plenty of them at 3-D shoots. Nobody has anything bad to say about these bows, so I don't think you could go wrong purchasing one. :thumb:

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## SaskBushMan (Apr 22, 2006)

get one you will not be disappointed


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

*Sabre*

Hey Errol, I own a Sabre myself and feel it safe to say I will always own it. They are very smooth, quite and dead in the hand. Not to mention VERY nice to look at. Can't beat the price, you save what they don't spend on advertising and web sites.

Enjoy


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I have a hunter 2

Great shooting bow. I give them the "yeah" or "yay":darkbeer:


----------



## wabi (Feb 9, 2003)

I owned several bows including a couple of CheckMates, but had to seriously reduce poundage because of shoulder problems. I sold all the bows I owned and bought a longbow and a recurve - both CheckMate! I'd rate CheckMate as the best buy out there today!


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Checkmate makes an excellent bow. there are a couple of well kept secrets in the US that make a better bow at the same price range though.


----------



## highnoonhunter (Aug 13, 2005)

*Yeah!*

I say: go for it!
I have a Chek-Mate Hunter 56, and my son has a Chek-Mate Longhorn Special. I like them both. 
Both are very quiet. I feel my Hunter 56 has a tad less handshock but is a tad slower than the Longhorn.
I've owned and shot more expensive bows, but none really surpassed the Chek-mates to the point that I feel a bunch of extra money would be justified! 

I'm wanting to buy a new bow towards the end of this year. There are several different ones I like. But more likely than not, it'll be a Chek-Mate Crusader Takedown. I want a takedown longbow, and the Crusader takedown has the neatest looking takedown system I've seen.

hnh


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

I've got two Chek-Mates..........both longbows........a Crusader T/D and a Longhorn (flatbow). They are super bows. If I was to get a recurve I'd go for the Raven.........thats just my preference though. Got a couple Game Masters too.....couple compounds........I shoot the Crusader T/D and the Longhorn the most of all bows. Going for bear with the Longhorn in May.


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*What american bows??*

Just curious, which american bows are in the same price range and quality. I had a Chek Mate I had to sell, but I will be looking soon I hope. 

dave


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Here are a few to chew on. All excellent bowyers and not as well known as Checkmate to most.


http://www.pawbows.com/

http://www.lewishollowarchery.com/

http://www.riversedgerecurves.com/


----------



## X-Hammer (Oct 26, 2005)

*Chek Mate*

My vote is YEAH! Great recurves.

Longbow = can't beat my mississipi lake long bow. Great shooter at a great price!


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 6, 2005)

Last year I was able to pick up a Sabre 40 pounder for a drop dead price of under $175.00. I use this bow to shoot both indoor and outdoor 3D. I love it, you can't go wrong with this bow. I currently own 7 recurves and 2 long bows but always go back to my Sabre for 3D


----------

